# Do you Sleep with a Stuffed Toy?



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:lol

...Yesterday I went to a "World Youth Day" "mass mass" (my name for it). The Pope is coming to Sydney and in Melbourne there are also many pilgrims staying -young people from everywhere around the world. (supposedly it's said to be even bigger than the Olympics!!! :eek )

...well, my cousin is hosting 2 pilgrims. Two German young adults. And yesterday my cousin's daughter let it slip that one of the German girls sleeps with a stuffed toy lamb!!! :rofl ...I thought it was hilarious.

Well, my cousin and her husband said: "What about Giles?" ...he's the stuffed toy monkey I sleep with and have done since I was 2 and got him as a present.

Well, that's true, but I've never taken Giles with me overseas or even for a sleepover; at least not since my Grade 6 camp! :rofl

*So, howabout it then??!!! -Do you sleep with a soft toy/stuffed animal?!!! :lol *


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I sleep with that milk carton in your avatar. He is so cute. BTW that's probably my favorite blur song.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a stuffed duckie I sleep with.. though I don't bring him anywhere with me.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I voted not since I was a little kid. To be honest though, I was more like a _big_ kid. :lol I had a stuffed dog since I was three (whose name I won't even mention because three-year-olds come up with embarrassing names for stuffed animals...). I slept with him every night for a long time. I can't remember exactly when I stopped, but I'm guessing around high school.

I don't know why I stopped either. Sleeping with stuffed animals is a security thing, right? Like children who carry around "security" blankets? I guess I finally got to the point where I was secure enough without him.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Not since I was a little kid.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Not since I was a little kid.

I used to have a small stuffed penguin that i loved a lot when i was a kid (maybe 5 or 6 years old). i wonder what happened to it?...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Rufus said:


> I sleep with that milk carton in your avatar. He is so cute. BTW that's probably my favorite blur song.


YEah!! It's one of my favorite Blur songs. And the clip is so exquisitely cute!!!  :mushy ...is perhaps one that sticks out in my mind. It really matches the lyrics too, which I love. (almost an SA anthem song!)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I have a stuffed duckie I sleep with.. though I don't bring him anywhere with me.


What's his name? And how come he's a male :duck -just kidding! :b :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

smalltowngirl said:


> I voted not since I was a little kid. To be honest though, I was more like a _big_ kid. :lol I had a stuffed dog since I was three (whose name I won't even mention because three-year-olds come up with embarrassing names for stuffed animals...). I slept with him every night for a long time. I can't remember exactly when I stopped, but I'm guessing around high school.
> 
> *I don't know why I stopped either. Sleeping with stuffed animals is a security thing, right? Like children who carry around "security" blankets? I guess I finally got to the point where I was secure enough without him.*


...I'm still working on getting to that point. :lol

My sister also had a "Giles". She quit sleeping with him when she was around 12 years old. I'd see her Giles abandoned and think to my self, how I couldn't do that to my Giles -that it would hurt his feelings if I abandoned him.

...that was...um over 15 years ago... :um


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No, but I frequently hug a pillow (like I did with stuffed toys as a kid).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a stuffed strecthy beach ball with styrofoam filling. It squishes easily and is soft. Sometimes, I toss it into the air and catch it. :lol


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Nope not a stuffed one but I do have a real dog that sleeps with me. A 50lb sheltie.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Nonamia said:


> Nope not a stuffed one but I do have a real dog that sleeps with me. A 50lb sheltie.


Wow -50lbs! :eek ...my cat usually sleeps with me, he sleeps on my right side (right near my face, which my mother said I shouldn't do, but it's his favorite spot) and Giles is on my left.

I used to have Carla, my pet Silky cross Australian terrier sleep at the foot of my bed, along with Kimba (my cat) -so I'd barely have any room to move. ...But still: wouldn't of had it any other way!!

My sister, who is married, sometimes has their dog, Paco, sleep on their bed, though he has his own bed on a chair in the room. But he likes to sleep near her and often tries to get in between them !! :lol
Win, an old lady I visit -she told me that a pet dog she owned, and who'd sleep on her bed, would growl at her husband everytime he'd get near her. :lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Not since I was a kid, no.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Only when I was a kiddie.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I had a stuffed bee when I was a little kid. I liked to fly it around and pretend to sting my younger brother, until he got mad and ripped one of the antennae off. I think my mom tried to sew it back on but it just wasn't the same. One antenna would be up straight and the other would hang down the side like a lop ear bunny. It messed up his sense of direction. He would just fly around in circles after that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not since I was a little kid. It was a stuffed dog I named 'Lightning' :]

Actually at one point there were 2 dogs I slept with, I think the other was a poodle.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tungsten said:


> I had a stuffed bee when I was a little kid. I liked to fly it around and pretend to sting my younger brother, until he got mad and ripped one of the antennae off. I think my mom tried to sew it back on but it just wasn't the same. One antenna would be up straight and the other would hang down the side like a lop ear bunny. It messed up his sense of direction. He would just fly around in circles after that.


 :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

RubyTuesday said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > I have a stuffed duckie I sleep with.. though I don't bring him anywhere with me.
> ...


Duckie! I'm amazingly original. All stuffed animals are inherently male.. even the ones in dresses and bows :yes


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

I sleep with my frog I got when I was 12. I feel in love with him at a store, and my g-ma said if I helped her around the house that week, she'd buy it for me. I worked my *** off for that thing.

He's been re-stuffed and stitched up so many times, but I can't sleep without him.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Never, my dog used to eat all my stuffed toys and pull the innards out of them.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Not since I was a kid. My favorite stuffed toy was a Nesquick bunny. I called him 'Quick' (wasn't I ever original). I miss him actually. I wonder where he is now... in the attic?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mserychic said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


cross dressing stuffed animals


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, but I slept with a stuffed dragon when I was a kid. My parents bought it when I was a toddler. Unfortunately, back then, I didn't have the impeccable bladder control skills that I currently possess, so it was permanently tagged with a head to tail urine stain. The inner artist in me must have decided that pee would accent it's glittery rhinestone scales beautifully. My mom got rid of it -and all of my other sanctimonious childhood memories- when I was 17. Goodnight, my sweet fire-breathing, pee covered, prince, maybe some other child is peeing on you right now. I can only dream.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Tungsten said:


> I had a stuffed bee when I was a little kid. I liked to fly it around and pretend to sting my younger brother, until he got mad and ripped one of the antennae off. I think my mom tried to sew it back on but it just wasn't the same. One antenna would be up straight and the other would hang down the side like a lop ear bunny. It messed up his sense of direction. He would just fly around in circles after that.


 :spit :rofl


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Fanciful Unicorn said:


> I sleep with my frog I got when I was 12. I feel in love with him at a store, and my g-ma said if I helped her around the house that week, she'd buy it for me. I worked my @$$ off for that thing.
> 
> He's been re-stuffed and stitched up so many times, but I can't sleep without him.


...they're all coming out of the closet now!!!!   :um :lol :rofl

There's me, Mserychic, FancifulUnicorn -but what about the 4th person??!! :con

...come out of the closet and tell us who you are!! :lol ...just kidding! :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

not since I was a little kid.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah. I have a teddy bear that I usually sleep with. I always replace my stuffed animal when it gets destroyed, so this teddy is only about five years old. ops


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> Yeah. I have a teddy bear that I usually sleep with. I always replace my stuffed animal *when it gets destroyed*, so this teddy is only about five years old. ops


... :eek :b :lol I take it, you're not a light sleeper, then!

I've had Giles for -let's see now, 28 years!! :lol And he's still fine (-apart from often ending up thrown off the bed by the time I wake up ...but it's hard sleeping in between my cat and Giles at the same time)


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

My girlfriend tries to make me sleep with a teddy bear she bought for me.

I have yet to give in.

So, option 3.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah I sleep with my bunny which is like a blanket with a bunnys head... I have slept with it since I was a baby but I don't take it with me on holidays etc (mainly because I don't want to lose it)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

person86 said:


> My girlfriend tries to make me sleep with a teddy bear she bought for me.
> 
> I have yet to give in.
> 
> So, option 3.


dude you have a perfect bargaining chip to ask her to do anything you want. _anything!_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It isn't stuffed.


----------

